# injector pump removal



## jd5510 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove the injector pump from a 1999 John Deere 5510 tractor? Mine is leaking fuel and I can't get to the problem with it on the tractor, or does someone know which component technical manual this info would be located in ?


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe it's in the engine section of the repair manual, on that tractor there's a special tool needed to remove the drive gear from the pump shaft so the pump can be removed,you would want to set the engine at #1 TDC before removing the pump.


----------

